# Windows wireless service not running



## curioustechy (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been accessing internet on my laptop using wifi... now all of a sudden my notification area icon shows 'not connected - no connections are available'. when i did the troubleshooting shown right there, it came out like this 'the windows wireless service is not running on this computer'. After that i did some googling but couldnt sort out the issue. what is going wrong?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2012)

run services.msc in windows 7 start menu search box or xp run box(from start menu),at the bottom of the list right click WLAN AutoConfig & select properties,then select startup type as automatic.


----------



## curioustechy (Oct 18, 2012)

WLAN AutoConfig is already set to 'automatic' mode. But when i attempted to start it, it says 'Error 1747: the authentication service is unknown'


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2012)

from here:
Event Log stopped working - Error 1747 : The Authentication Service is Unknown
try this:


> To make it short, open a command prompt with administrative rights and run
> netsh winsock reset
> Restart the computer and for me everything is fine now!


in xp when running admin account command prompt runs with admin right but in windows 7 you have to right click & select "run as administrator" option after typing cmd in win 7 start menu search box.


----------



## curioustechy (Oct 18, 2012)

sorry.... problem not solved


----------



## curioustechy (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sad and desperate to see that nowadays i'm not getting any clues to work out through my issues ... anyway i sorted the issue by re-installing windows.....


----------

